# rounding corners on dovetail joints?



## littdusty (Oct 22, 2010)

im new to woodworking and im trying to build a small jewelry hutch for my wife for christmas and im still coming up with a blue print of how i want it to look, ive decided that i wanted to try and do dovetail joints but i thought it would look nice if i could round the corners as well, ive got a new router for this project and the round over bit as well as an ogee bit, i was just wondering if this is even possible to do without messing up my joints.

p.s. i build aquariums, not boxes, this is my first wood project ever,
so i hope that im not getting in over my head with this thing.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I would sand the corners to round them. You could even use a cabinet rasp to rough it out but if you aren't confident you won't chip out the corners with a rasp, just avoid that issue and use a sanding block with 60 grit to rough it then 80 grit then just sand any scratches out when you are sanding the rest of your box. Just be sure to use a hardwood sanding block, nothing that has a rubber back or anything or it will be difficult to get a consistent roundover. 

If you haven't already, make yourself several hardwood sanding blocks for different grits. Size them so they will accept a belt sander belt and keep them close by at all times cause they will be used often. 

It is definitely possible to use a router to roundover cross grain but then you have to take measure to prevent splintering the edges and if your joints aren't perfectly tight you could splinter some of your individual dove tails.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you thinking through or half blind dovetails?


----------



## littdusty (Oct 22, 2010)

through


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

littdusty said:


> through


No problem . . . round away.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

littdusty said:


> im new to woodworking and im trying to build a small jewelry hutch for my wife for christmas and im still coming up with a blue print of how i want it to look, ive decided that i wanted to try and do dovetail joints but i thought it would look nice if i could round the corners as well, ive got a new router for this project and the round over bit as well as an ogee bit, i was just wondering if this is even possible to do without messing up my joints.
> 
> p.s. i build aquariums, not boxes, this is my first wood project ever,
> so i hope that im not getting in over my head with this thing.


sure round them over . Just take a couple pass's . The worst wood is oak Their may be some other's. When you cut end grain that is the worst cut. the grain is streight at the cutter. When rounding of a board make the end grain cut first then down the long way and than over the end again and than over the length again. That way any tair out you make the length cut and that take's off any tair out. That is on a board tho. I make jewelry box's. Proble 500 so far. You can do a lot of different thing's to wood. Good luck


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Be sure to use a sharp round over bit and like del schisler says, make multiple passes. It is dis-heartening to do a good job on a project only to have ruin it making final shaping.


----------

